# Put in my place



## fauto (Jan 27, 2007)

Since joining this forum almost a year ago I have looked forward to the day when I would have the opourinity to send out some sticks to one of our veteran gorillas. You know spread my wings try to show that one day I might evolve from a young chimp to a well thought of mature gorilla.

Well I got my chance with Dung a couple of weeks ago. I had a specific stick he wanted to try and I sent some extras along with it to show my respect for the Elder Jungle Leader. Man did I ever get *bitch slapped *back into place!! I received this in the mail the other day. I bow to you Dung. I wasn't expecting this but many, many thanks. My Holidays will be much more enjoyable with these fine smokes.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, I can't see the picture for some reason... but sounds like the way of the jungle, my man. Congratulations! :bl


----------



## fauto (Jan 27, 2007)

Hopefully this one came through.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

haha...u fell for that sucker trick???:r

enjoy brother


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

thats some nice lookin sticks!
enjoy
peace:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

fauto said:


> Hopefully this one came through.


Yeah he did lol. 
But I'm sure he will learn... lol


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

You'll love the one in the middle if you haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, great looking sticks there! Remember that anything you can do can come back on you 10-fold! There are no more generous BOTLs anywhere! Nice hit. :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Young gorilla trying to grow up to quick. :r Great hit bud. Enjoy. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Very Nice counter bomb!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice hit!! Gotta love those torpedoes!! :dr :dr :dr

:ss


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho ---Very Nice:chk


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

fauto said:


> Well I got my chance with Dunng a couple of weeks ago.
> I bow to you Dunng.


Nice job! Just wanted to correct your typo on the FOG's name. 
I found the original thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1323241#post1323241


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Nice job! Just wanted to correct your typo on the FOG's name.


I was like...who the heck?!?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the hook up on the Cuvee 151! I hope you enjoy my "thanks"! :ss

Most of them have been resting - Nestor 05/07 - RP 92 06/06 - PSPN2 08/06 - AF Anejo 05/06 - AF DC 02/05


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great hit!!
:tu


----------



## fauto (Jan 27, 2007)

dunng said:


> Thanks for the hook up on the Cuvee 151! I hope you enjoy my "thanks"! :ss
> 
> Most of them have been resting - Nestor 05/07 - RP 92 06/06 - PSPN2 08/06 - AF Anejo 05/06 - AF DC 02/05


Sorry I didn't catch the spelling error in my original post. Thanks again for your generosity!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he came back at you and back at you very hard.

Nice one there......:tu


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

fauto said:


> *bitch slapped *back into place!!


Great Post Fauto.


----------

